
Coronavirus: Has America ever been this humbled? - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51981627
======
nabla9
>famous entrepreneurial spirit is kicking in.

I'm sure it will but there will be huge coordination mismatch and resource
waste because WH is not up to the task of coordinating. Some places have
millions of face masks, some have none. Hospitals with wealthy donors and
patients will be stacked to the roof when there is opportunity to by stuff.

\- There will be too much some things, too little some others. When there is
enough some resource, it will not be efficiently distributed according to
need.

\- Mitigation efforts will be optimal because states respond differently
different times. If state borders can't be closed like country borders people
just come in and spread the disease again.

States should consider creating a 'shadow government' to coordinate the
efforts and hire those people that Trump let go to run it.

